
America’s C-Suites Keep Getting Whiter (and More Male, Too) - laurex
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-09-21/america-s-c-suites-keep-getting-whiter-and-more-male-too
======
pacala
There is barely any data in the article, none stating the number of white
CEOs, and none stating the evolution of said number over years.

------
josecurioso
I wouldn't feel very realised if I was hired because of my skin colour.

~~~
orf
Who's to say you aren't?

~~~
josecurioso
I understand achieving gender or race parity implies including those factors
in the selection process therefore rejecting/accepting people based on that.
Disclaimer: English is not my first language so I maybe misunderstood.

~~~
AndrewDucker
The current system produces many more white CEOs than you'd expect from the
percentage of the population they make up.

Therefore the system is set up in such a way that some of them are being
promoted because of their race.

~~~
retrogradeorbit
Non sequitur. The only possible reason can be discrimination. No other
possible reasons should be considered.

~~~
zuminator
The same exact (lack of) self-assessment that is enjoyed by the white exec
also applies to the minority hire, does it not? That is to say, anyone,
regardless of race, gender or protected status, can feel free, in the absence
of further knowledge, to assume that they achieved their position by merit.
It's a non sequitur to presume anyone is a diversity hire.

------
tomcam
[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/bloomberg/advisors/c...](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/bloomberg/advisors/current_advisors_image_list#section-
board-members-and-advisors)

------
another-cuppa
So? Does race matter or does it not?

